# UGS Solid Edge v20



## لعله يرحمني (20 مايو 2009)

UGS Solid Edge v20 Total Size : 2.6GB​ 






The best just got better. The latest version of Solid Edge provides better collaboration tools, better massive assemblies for plant equipment design and better productivity. No other system in the mid-market can offer the value like Solid Edge. We are you to compare! Solid Edge is powerful 3D CAD software that allows manufacturing companies to transform their process of innovation and achieve competitive advantage.​ 
Solid Edge is powerful 3D CAD software that allows manufacturing companies to transform their process of innovation and achieve competitive advantage.​ 
A fundamental component of the UGS Velocity Series portfolio, Solid Edge delivers an exceptional return on investment for a low total cost of ownership. With a unique 4-step process for evolving to the productive world of 3D, superior core modeling, embedded design management, built in finite element analysis, and process workflows, Solid Edge delivers the benefits of a fully integrated and managed design discipline that eases the growing complexity of product design.​ 
Solid Edge is built on a foundation of superior core modeling and process workflows that help engineers design more rapidly by modeling parts more efficiently than other CAD systems. Solid Edge harnesses the power of Parasolid - the modeling kernel owned and developed by UGS and, at more than a million licensed seats, the de-facto standard for 3D mechanical CAD.​ 
Solid Edge is the only mainstream mechanical system that merges design management capabilities with the CAD tools that designers use every day. Solid Edge customers have a choice of scalable product data management solutions that manage designs as quickly as they are created. Practical tools for managed collaboration help to better coordinate design team activities and remove the errors that result from miscommunication. Product and process complexity is a growing concern for manufacturing organizations. Thousands of companies around the world have come to rely on Solid Edge to battle this increasing complexity head-on.​ 

​ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/152419394/USE.v20.pm.part01.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152419762/USE.v20.pm.part02.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152419802/USE.v20.pm.part03.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152419799/USE.v20.pm.part04.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152419804/USE.v20.pm.part05.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152420462/USE.v20.pm.part06.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152420781/USE.v20.pm.part07.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152420809/USE.v20.pm.part08.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152420825/USE.v20.pm.part09.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152420858/USE.v20.pm.part10.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152421533/USE.v20.pm.part11.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152421883/USE.v20.pm.part12.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152421882/USE.v20.pm.part13.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152421886/USE.v20.pm.part14.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152421902/USE.v20.pm.part15.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152422577/USE.v20.pm.part16.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152422943/USE.v20.pm.part17.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152422960/USE.v20.pm.part18.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152422968/USE.v20.pm.part19.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152422985/USE.v20.pm.part20.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152423775/USE.v20.pm.part21.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152424017/USE.v20.pm.part22.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152424023/USE.v20.pm.part23.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152424069/USE.v20.pm.part24.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152424096/USE.v20.pm.part25.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152424694/USE.v20.pm.part26.rar.html​


----------



## حمدى 12 (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك يأخي على مجهودك


----------



## mooodyesetm (9 أغسطس 2009)

برجاء اعادة النظر في الملفات لانها حاليا لا تعمل وشكرا علي مجهوداتكم اثابكم الله


----------



## moaaz_kabil (23 أغسطس 2009)

برجاء اعادة رفع البرنامج على موقع اخر لأنة تم حذف البرنامح من على الموقع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng_khaled_refaie (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارجوا التثبيت*

الاخ العزيز.
اولاً اشكرك علي موضوعك المهم جدا بالنسبة لكل مستخدمي البرامج من مهندسي التصميم في الوطن العربي.
ثانيا اهتمامي الحالي بخصوص برنامج solid edge v 20 حيث انني من مستخدمية منذ حوالي 6 سنوات ولظروف تواجدي الحالي خارج مصر يتعزر علي الحصول علي الاصدارات الاخيرة من هذا الرنامج . انا الان اعمل علي الاصدار السابع عشر. ارجوا ان تقوم برفع ملفات البرنامج او ترسل لي اسم موقع والرابط الخاص بتحميل هذا البرنامج. اشكرا واتمني لك التقدم في جميع مجالاتك.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------

